# '99 Altima Brake Pad question



## pknoxtn (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey everyone,
I drive a '99 Altima SE and I new to do a little brake work. I need to buy new pads and I am gonna do this offline, and then get a shop I know to install them for cheap. I'm searching for the best brake pads and I don't really know if to go ceramic or not. Does anyone have any good advice, and maybe a good site to order the pads from?? I guess I might change the rotars as well so the same question could serve for rotars as well. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## ntanenbaum (Jun 25, 2006)

Brake pads I would go with Bendix or Acobono (not sure if that is spelled right)....both could run expensive though. I recommend going to Advanced Auto Parts.

Rotors I would go with either of these Bendix, Beck Arnley, or Raybestos (More for high performance).


----------



## Iceman00 (Jul 24, 2006)

Hawk pads are awsome. Brakes are important, don't cheap out.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if your rotors are grooved and have NOT been turned before, have them turned, it should save you a couple of bucks there (over buying new ones), if they are in good shape use some fine sand paper to knock off the glaze. I would go with the Hawk pads, nothing too aggressive,(there are different grades, some very aggressive, for track applications) but they are better at stopping you quicker than the factory pads. try to find some that best match your driving style.


----------

